# Schupfnudeln (Buabaspitzla)



## cara (Mar 18, 2006)

2 pounds cooked potatoes from the day before (firm cooking)
ca. 1 1/4 cups flour
1-2 eggs
salt
onions
butter oil

squeeze the potatoes through a press, add flour, eggs and salt and make a dough.
form into noodles about fingersize, put on a floured board

In a big pot bring salted water to cook.
put in the Schupfnudeln until they come to surface, take aout and let dry.

chop onions and saute in a pan until golden brown, add Schupfnudeln and saute until goldenbrown, too

best served with Sourkraut (add in pan)


----------



## Claire (Apr 10, 2006)

When I was a kid living in Germany, local freinds made a similar dish, only it was one large sort of loaf, wrapped in cloth and boiled, then sliced and served with sliced pork and gravy. I just remember it being called knudel (both the k and the n pronounced). I'm not sure if it was a German dish or a Czech one (the family had lived in Grunwald, outside of Munchen for many years, but were originally Czech refugees).


----------



## cara (Apr 10, 2006)

that sounds like bohemian knoedel...
I will look for the recipe, if you like?


----------

